
The Inevitable Rise Of Web Gaming - jmorin007
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/2/the_inevitable_rise_of_web_gaming
======
rtf
I'm working on a Flash game myself, and it's open source too:
<http://code.google.com/p/spacecreeps/>

The first versions didn't do so hot, but I started a from-scratch rewrite a
little over a week ago and it's shaping up into something really nice.

